# Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee



## djrockinsteve

Got home last night to have my wife tell me "This wine is excellent and you will NOT be giving any of it away!"

I replied as I took my coat off Okay, and what wine is that?

The Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee. Sorry folks you'll have to make your own as she was not joking. Here's the recipe;

Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee-"Final 6 gallons, not 5"
Starting gravity 1.070-1.080 Lalvin EC-1118

Start off with Lon's original recipe but with only 1 bottle of lemon juice. When near thru fermenting (@1.010) add 2 bottles (16 ounces total) of Lime juice.

When thru fermenting add 4 cans (12 ounces each) of Old Orchard (or equilevant) Cranberry Juice and 3 teaspoons Sorbate, and a 1/4 teaspoon Sulfite.


My ph was acidic at 2.83 and I had a final gravity of 1.020
Fine with Sparkolloid. Age a little and bottle. You could wait before adding the cranberry if you like.

This was one of two experiments which yielded two 3 gallon batches. I adjusted it for a full 6 gallons. You will want to start off with 6 1/2 gallon mass. Adjust water and sugar accordingly to desired specific gravity.


----------



## Krhamm

Sounds good! How would you go about making 3 gallon batch using this recipe?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Use the above recipe except shoot for @ 3 1/2 gallon starter and substitute...

1/2 bottle of lemon Juice.
8 ounces of Lime Juice.
Two 12 ounce cans of Frozen Cranberry concentrate
1 1/2 teaspoons of sorbate.
Sulfite as well.

Gonna have to make a full batch again soon.


----------



## abefroman

djrockinsteve said:


> When thru fermenting add 4 cans (12 ounces each) of Old Orchard (or equilevant) Cranberry Juice



That was frozen concentrate? Or regular juice in like pop cans?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Frozen concentrate.

You may also take 100% juice and simmer it to less than 1/2 volume then add.


----------



## abefroman

djrockinsteve said:


> Frozen concentrate.
> 
> You may also take 100% juice and simmer it to less than 1/2 volume then add.



Thanks! Going to try that.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Sounds awesome. We all like keeping the wifey happy. But I bet if you get another batch going, she'll change her mind and share. She'll be too proud of her man to not show off his skills a little. Cheers and thanks sharing your modifications and results.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I have intentions of doing an orange, cherry, tangerine etc versions with similar recipe.

So many love this and keep asking for more. It is indeed a hot item. Maybe someday we'll see them in a vending machine.


----------



## Krhamm

djrockinsteve said:


> Use the above recipe except shoot for @ 3 1/2 gallon starter and substitute...
> 
> 1/2 bottle of lemon Juice.
> 8 ounces of Lime Juice.
> Two 12 ounce cans of Frozen Cranberry concentrate
> 1 1/2 teaspoons of sorbate.
> Sulfite as well.
> 
> Gonna have to make a full batch again soon.



Do i still use 16 cups of sugar and 8 cups of water per Lon's recipe or enough sugar to have my SG at 1.070 for the 3 1/2 gallon?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Pro-rate for different sizes. Mine is for a final 5 gallons. Always underestimate the sugar a bit and recheck your gravity then add enough if needed to get the desired gravity.

I have always added the Old Orch. juice after clearing to back sweeten but you could use less sugar and add the juices up front and add sugar after it's cleared. You are just swapping sugar.

I just added (to back sweeten) the c.l.s.p. today and it has a really nice red to it. Cranberry 100% juice is hard to find. I had to get cranberry blend. Either way it rocks. This will be a forth of July drink.

I have also substituted other flavors instead of the lime and cranberry. Add 2 of the 3 lemon juice and substitute 2-4 cans of your favorite juice. Get creative.


----------



## ffemt128

We were permitted to sample this today. I have to say it was outstanding.


----------



## djrockinsteve

ffemt128 said:


> We were permitted to sample this today. I have to say it was outstanding.



But fortunately the next 5 gallons should be ready to bottle real soon. Just needs to clear a bit more.


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> But fortunately the next 5 gallons should be ready to bottle real soon. Just needs to clear a bit more.



ROFLMAO, yes you better be bottling soon, I believe Marilyn to rooting around for that old cast iron skillet,


----------



## Runningwolf

Well my wife is not a fan of Skeeter Pee because of the name. Even if she liked it won't drink it due to the name. Well she got a chance to try this Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee and absolutely loved it. She said I need to make it and proceeded to say you will change the name. LOL


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Well my wife is not a fan of Skeeter Pee because of the name. Even if she liked it won't drink it due to the name. Well she got a chance to try this Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee and absolutely loved it. She said I need to make it and proceeded to say you will change the name. LOL



Got a chance to try it!!!!!!!!!!! LOL, she was hugging the bottle!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Runningwolf said:


> Well my wife is not a fan of Skeeter Pee because of the name. Even if she liked it won't drink it due to the name. Well she got a chance to try this Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee and absolutely loved it. She said I need to make it and proceeded to say you will change the name. LOL



Just tell her to only drink it in front of the mirror. It'll read "eep reteeks'.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> Got a chance to try it!!!!!!!!!!! LOL, she was hugging the bottle!


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> Got home last night to have my wife tell me "This wine is excellent and you will NOT be giving any of it away!"
> 
> I replied as I took my coat off Okay, and what wine is that?
> 
> The Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee. Sorry folks you'll have to make your own as she was not joking. Here's the recipe;
> 
> Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee-"Final 6 gallons, not 5"
> Starting gravity 1.070-1.080 Lalvin EC-1118
> 
> Start off with Lon's original recipe but with only 1 bottle of lemon juice. When near thru fermenting (@1.010) add 2 bottles (16 ounces total) of Lime juice.
> 
> When thru fermenting add 4 cans (12 ounces each) of Old Orchard (or equilevant) Cranberry Juice and 3 teaspoons Sorbate, and a 1/4 teaspoon Sulfite.
> 
> 
> My ph was acidic at 2.83 and I had a final gravity of 1.020
> Fine with Sparkolloid. Age a little and bottle. You could wait before adding the cranberry if you like.
> 
> This was one of two experiments which yielded two 3 gallon batches. I adjusted it for a full 6 gallons. You will want to start off with 6 1/2 gallon mass. Adjust water and sugar accordingly to desired specific gravity.




So you are using 32 oz of Lemon Juice and 16 oz of Lime Juice? Lon's recipe calls for a total of 96 oz of Lemon. Do you still add your 2nd bottle of Lemon at 1.050 or just leave with the 48 combined oz of Lemon/Lime?

Just went and bought lime juice and was going to work on getting this started this afternoon but want to make sure I have this right.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Douguse 32 ounces each of lemon and lime. Then near the end or after fermentaion add 4 cans of cranberry concentrate. You are mixing 3 flavors, cranberry, lemon and lime.

See my blog.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?b=17


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> Douguse 32 ounces each of lemon and lime. Then near the end or after fermentaion add 4 cans of cranberry concentrate. You are mixing 3 flavors, cranberry, lemon and lime.
> 
> See my blog.
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?b=17



That had me even more confused because it is saying 1-16 oz bottle of each. Ok, I got 5-15 oz bottles of lime juice. I should be good to go. Getting started disolving the sugar now.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I'm sorry you are right. 32 ounces of each. I changed the blog. Originally lime juice was in 32 ounce bottles. Now they don't carry them and I purchased them elsewhere. Now they come in @ 15 ounce bottles.


----------



## ffemt128

I have everything mixed and sitting in the primary. I took the starting sg to 1.074. Will pitch yeast tomorrow after work.


----------



## wineinmd

I realize I'm bumping a 4 year old thread, but my wife has asked for something along these lines for the summer. I tried clicking on the blog link in the thread, but it is no longer active. 

I've not yet made the original, so I'm hoping it is OK to ask some questions here too. I don't have a fresh slurry, so I'll be using new EC-1118. 

My proposed plan.

Add the following to fermenter:
32 oz. of lemon juice
16 C. sugar
3/4 tsp. tannin
3 tsp. Fermax
1 tsp. yeast energizer
Enough water to get to 6.5 gallons

Stir vigorously 

Wait 24-48 hours
Stir
Add re-hydrated EC-1118 yeast

Once below 1.050, add remaining 3 tsp. Fermax and 1 tsp. energizer

Once below 1.010, add 32 oz. of lime juice. <I wasn't sure on the amount of lime juice because the OP says 16 oz, but in one reply later on in the thread the OP says 32 oz. lime juice total.>

Once dry, rack to clean carboy and add 4 12 oz. containers of frozen cranberry juice concentrate, 3 tsp. sorbate, and 1/4 tsp. sulfite. 

Fine with sparkolloid. Can I add this along with the other ingredients in the previous step? 


As always, thanks for the help. My fermenter is itching to get put to use again.


----------



## djrockinsteve

To make this simple. 

Do not add lime or lemon until fermentation is complete. 

Add a couple cans of cranberry concentrate. Watch your gravity levels. 

Ferment dry. Add 2 bts. of lemon juice, not 3
Add 1 btl. equivalent of lime juice. 
(@64 oz. lemon and @30 oz. lime)

Degas and Sparkolloid to clear. 

Rack 6 wks. later. 
Add Sorbate. 
Add cranberry concentrate to desired gravity level. 

Let rest 30-60 days. Carefully rack off of sediment. 

Bottle if you like.


----------



## reefman

djrockinsteve said:


> To make this simple.
> 
> Do not add lime or lemon until fermentation is complete.


 
Steve,
Is that what you call the reverse method? Not adding lemon or lime till after fermentation?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Lemon and lime juice add nothing helpful to the fermentation. They are acidic and will greatly hinder fermentation.

By adding a few cans of concentrate you are giving the yeast certain additives that will help the yeast. Fermentating straight sugar water can be drawn out too which is why you add a few concentrates. They introduce to the must what straight sugar water doesn't have, minerals etc.

If you want to add lemon/line juice up front it will slow fermentation so add slowly over a few days but honestly adding at the end of ferm. but prior to clearing you will do very well.


----------



## wineforfun

While Steve is wayyy more knowledgeable than I am, I do just the opposite of what he proposes, with great success. 
This is one of my quick, go-to wines.
For a 2gal. batch I take 15oz. of Real Lemon juice along with water, sugar, tannin and nutrient. SG to 1.090-1.100. Pitch EC-1118 next day.
When SG reaches approx. 1.020 I add 4 oz. of Real Lime juice.
Once dry(usually in 7-9 days), approx. .995-.996, I rack into carboys(2-1 gal.) and add k-meta and SuperKleer. Once cleared, I rack onto various Old Orchard 100% concentrates, ie: blueberry pomegranate, cranberry, strawberry kiwi, etc. 1 gal. gets one flavor, and the other gal. gets another flavor.

They all have the fruit flavor with a hint of lime.


----------



## djrockinsteve

The common denominator here is that the lemon and lime juice will hinder fermentation. You can add them gradually over time or as I do wait until fermentation is complete since there are no sugars in the lemon or lime juice to ferment.

Whatever works best for you. I prefer my Skeeter Pee not to take a month to ferment.


----------



## wineinmd

Thanks for the quick response. Very much appreciated.

Just one quick question. Do you allow it to ferment dry, degas, and add Sparkalloid all in the primary and allow it to sit there for 6 weeks, or do you rack it over at some earlier point? 

I'm trying to stagger things to utiltize my existing equipment, so I might get a red wine started next, and then get to work on this. Another benefit of going that route is that I'd be able to use the slurry from the red to get this going.


----------



## wineforfun

djrockinsteve said:


> The common denominator here is that the lemon and lime juice will hinder fermentation.



Steve,
Help me understand this. Do you have issues due to the preservatives added? 
I have never had any issues fermenting when using lemon or lime juice in the initial fermentation, ie: the above recipe, dragon blood, etc.


----------



## wineforfun

wineinmd said:


> Just one quick question. Do you allow it to ferment dry, degas, and add Sparkalloid all in the primary and allow it to sit there for 6 weeks, or do you rack it over at some earlier point?



I allow it to ferment dry in primary, then rack to carboy(s) and add SuperKleer and k-meta. After one week in carboy, I rack again onto sorbate and juice concentrate. One week later bottle it. Mine is done and in bottles in approx. 4 weeks.


----------



## djrockinsteve

The first batch I made I slowly introduced the lemon juice and it went well. Fermented dry in a week. Now that I have changed brands and add lime it takes forever to ferment. 

After much thought I realized that there is no sugar in the lemon and lime so adding these high acidic juices will hinder yeast activity. 

I then added a few cans of concentrate to the sugar water and fermented dry. Once dry (below .990) I add my lemon and lime to secondary carboy, splash siphon over skeeter pee, add sparkolloid and clear. 

6 weeks later siphon over to clean carboy (not splashing though ), and I let it rest awhile. When I had time I added sorbate and concentrate (had a little extra for sampling). 

Let it rest several weeks. Bottled. You Will see additional sediment in the bottom of the carboy from the concentrate. Either siphon off carefully or rack off of sediment then bottle.


----------



## ffemt128

I think I'll get a batch of this started this weekend. I have 10 gallons of regular pee ready to bottle, now I need the cranberry lime.


----------



## wineinmd

djrockinsteve said:


> The first batch I made I slowly introduced the lemon juice and it went well. Fermented dry in a week. Now that I have changed brands and add lime it takes forever to ferment.
> 
> After much thought I realized that there is no sugar in the lemon and lime so adding these high acidic juices will hinder yeast activity.
> 
> I then added a few cans of concentrate to the sugar water and fermented dry. Once dry (below .990) I add my lemon and lime to secondary carboy, splash siphon over skeeter pee, add sparkolloid and clear.
> 
> 6 weeks later siphon over to clean carboy (not splashing though ), and I let it rest awhile. When I had time I added sorbate and concentrate (had a little extra for sampling).
> 
> Let it rest several weeks. Bottled. You Will see additional sediment in the bottom of the carboy from the concentrate. Either siphon off carefully or rack off of sediment then bottle.


I haven't looked at the grocery store yet, but are there both frozen and "canned" concentrate? If so, which do you use?

I'm thinking about splitting my batch in two after it is done fermenting, adding lemon and lime to one, and just lemon to the other. Trying to have more options for Memorial Day get togethers.


----------



## Arne

Better get it going if you want it for Memorial Day. Ferment it down, get some gal. demijohns, add different concentrates to each one. Some will cloud it up, others will stay clear. Use the concentrates to sweeten or partly sweeten, then finish with sugar. Good stuff and have a great holiday if you can remember it after all the S.P. LOL, Arne. Oh, and Steve was making this stuff when I was still trying to figure out what Skeeter Pee was. Take my advise for what it is worth. A.


----------



## wineinmd

Ok. Life got in the way, but I finally found cranberry juice concentrate last night, I have time to tackle this, and I have a slurry ready to go. I think I've got the mechanics and amounts figured out. I realize this isn't rocket surgery, but can someone provide a sanity check? 

Current plan:
To the bucket with my slurry, add 2 cans concentrate, tannin, nutrients, energizer, water to reach 6.5 gallons, and enough sugar to get to 1.070.
Ferment dry in bucket
Split batch into two carboys. One will get 32 oz. lemon and 15 oz. lime juice. The other will get 48 oz. lemon juice only. 
Add sparkolloid and k-meta to both and allow to clear. 
Transfer into new carboys on top of sorbate and 1 can concentrate. 
Wait as long as I can. 
Bottle.


----------



## wineinmd

Well, I put everything together last night and the yeast are going to town this morning. I must have overfilled the sangria batch since I completely filled the carboy and still had about a pint of slurry left. I went ahead and left it in and added the rest of the ingredients and it has a beautiful, deep cranberry color at this point.


----------



## ffemt128

I actually just transferred mine from the bucket to the carboy yesterday.


----------



## wineinmd

My yeast slurry must have been in tip-top shape. It has taken the gravity down to 1.024 already and is still going strong. I imagine not having the lemon juice in it yet has helped. 

I tried a tiny bit of the hydrometer sample since I figure it will be fairly close to that gravity once backsweetened, and it wasn't bad for just being sugar, water, and cranberry concentrate. I'm looking forward to seeing how it tastes with the lemon and lime juices.


----------



## ffemt128

I should be adding my cranberry concentrate anyday now to back sweeten. Can't wait. It's been 2 years since I Made the Cran Lime verison. I still have a 3 year old bottle sitting on the rack.


----------



## reefman

Doug,
How did it turn out?
I've got 10 gallons going and I want to try different flavors


----------



## ffemt128

reefman said:


> Doug,
> How did it turn out?
> I've got 10 gallons going and I want to try different flavors


 

I bottled this 2 Friday's ago. It is by far the best batch of Cranberry Lime I've made. Seriously considering starting another batch of it. I used 6 cans of concentrate to back sweeten (6 gallon batch) with then took it to 1.012 after that.


----------



## wineforfun

Doug,
Is this the recipe I got from you a few years ago? Where you start with lemon juice and then around the 1.020 mark add lime juice?


----------



## ffemt128

wineforfun said:


> Doug,
> Is this the recipe I got from you a few years ago? Where you start with lemon juice and then around the 1.020 mark add lime juice?


 

That would be the one.


----------



## wineforfun

ffemt128 said:


> That would be the one.



haha
Thought so. That has been one of my "go to" wines ever since you gave it to me. I just started another 2 gal. of it Sunday. Going to mix one gal. with some Old Orchard Strawberry/Kiwi and the other with Cranberry.

Took some out to my son's place in Winter Park, CO. We took it up the slopes with us in his camelback. Made us quite "happy". Only second time I had been skiing but it made me think I was Bode Miller..............until I wiped out and about tore my other rotator.

Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## Arne

wineforfun said:


> haha
> Thought so. That has been one of my "go to" wines ever since you gave it to me. I just started another 2 gal. of it Sunday. Going to mix one gal. with some Old Orchard Strawberry/Kiwi and the other with Cranberry.
> 
> Took some out to my son's place in Winter Park, CO. We took it up the slopes with us in his camelback. Made us quite "happy". Only second time I had been skiing but it made me think I was Bode Miller..............until I wiped out and about tore my other rotator.
> 
> Thanks again for the recipe.



I have had good luck with the cranberry leaving the s.p. clear, but when I have added strawberry of any kind, I have had to wait for it to clear again. (Usually quite a while. As in a couple of months, not days.) Still tastes great, just cloudy instead of clear. Arne.


----------



## wineforfun

Arne said:


> I have had good luck with the cranberry leaving the s.p. clear, but when I have added strawberry of any kind, I have had to wait for it to clear again. (Usually quite a while. As in a couple of months, not days.) Still tastes great, just cloudy instead of clear. Arne.



Really? No issues here. 

I ferment it dry, hit it with SuperKleer, rack it off the lees, then onto some concentrate and sugar. So far, it always stays crystal clear. Remember, most any store bought concentrates only contain small amounts of said fruit, ie: strawberry, blueberry, etc., as the first ingredient(s) are always apple juice and pear juice.

Hope you don't jinx me.


----------



## Arne

wineforfun said:


> Really? No issues here.
> 
> I ferment it dry, hit it with SuperKleer, rack it off the lees, then onto some concentrate and sugar. So far, it always stays crystal clear. Remember, most any store bought concentrates only contain small amounts of said fruit, ie: strawberry, blueberry, etc., as the first ingredient(s) are always apple juice and pear juice.
> 
> Hope you don't jinx me.



lol, hope not too. don't forget to give me call, thought of a spot where you can maybe get a few more elders. Arne


----------



## evshro

I am new to this, but I have made straight up Skeeter Pee a few times. I thought I would tackle this. I started with a bottle of lemon and a bottle of lime as opposed to two bottles of lemon. Do you think this will affect the outcome much? I also have another question....when back sweetening with frozen cranberry concentrate do you add the usual sugar at that time as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## djrockinsteve

evshro it will change the taste in the end. It won't be as flavorful. Stick to the recipe if you can.

Also inverted sugar is what you will back sweeten with.

Enjoy!


----------



## sour_grapes

Good to see you again, Steve! (@djrockinsteve )


----------



## evshro

djrockinsteve said:


> evshro it will change the taste in the end. It won't be as flavorful. Stick to the recipe if you can.
> 
> Also inverted sugar is what you will back sweeten with.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks! Your blog which may have contained the recipe is no longer available. Do you have the recipe anywhere online that a newbie could follow? I have read through this thread, and it definitely sounds like there are a variety of ways to do this. I was following Lon's recipe with the exception of adding some lime juice prior to fermentation. By inverted sugar I assume you mean heating water and sugar to around 201? I am confused because Lon's recipe adds sugar right at the end? Sorry....I just want to make some great wine Thanks again for responding! I want to make my girl happy too! LOL


----------

